

Killing a Library - dko
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/killing-a-library

======
gamzer
Can anyone name simple alternatives to Juggernaut that also free the developer
from having to think about browser support?

~~~
drewda
Faye is an alternative: <http://faye.jcoglan.com/>

~~~
gamzer
Thank you!

